# I want to build a 100% AMERICAN made bicycle



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

***Guys and gals, help me tighten up the list below***





That's right.

I stripped this old Gary Fisher, got some nice looking stuff for my beater.

So...I'm looking at some Paul brakes and I came up with this idea.

I want to run 1 X whatever, and I want to build a 100% American made bicycle.

Tires, tubes, don't matter, help me help my country.


Tom

EDIT -

I'm going to tidy this up a little for anyone who is interested.

***HUBS ***

Chris King

White Industries

Industry Nine

Phil Wood

Hadley Racing

Paul


***SPOKES***

Wheelsmith

Industry Nine

DT Swiss(?)

Phil Wood

***NIPPLES***

Wheelsmith

Industry Nine

Phil Wood

***RIMS***

Arrow Racing (?)

Sun (?)

Velocity (?)

***PEDALS***

Twenty6 Components

Point1 Racing


***CRANKS AND RINGS***

White Industries

Paul

Cook Brothers

Davinci

Homebrewed Components

OUT OF PRODUCTION

Hershey (Nice)

CODA

KOOKA

Sweet Wings



***DERAILERS***

OUT OF PRODUCTION

But I have found many made in the 90s...so they are still around. :thumbsup:

Paul 

White Industries (this one is very cool)

Precision Billet

Joe's - Carmichael - Rhino (apparently the same piece rebranded)

Vivo

TIRES

Uniroyal Nobbies

Carlisle

I'll be back, I am going to try to make this as comprehensive a list as possible.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't SRAM stuff made here in America? I know they are based here in America.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I once wanted to build a 100% Papua New Guinean bike. I didn't get far.

Godspeed to you!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Unpossible.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

If it can be done it will probably cost three times as much to get it done.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

dirt farmer said:


> I once wanted to build a 100% Papua New Guinean bike. I didn't get far.
> 
> Godspeed to you!


Thats about as likely to happen as making an All-American bike is

Sorry people. Its a global economy. Its hard to find any components that are entirely American made.
And where do you draw the line at? 
Assembled in the US?
Frame tack welded overseas and final welded & painted domestically?
Parts fabricated here with materials (Ti, cromoly, aluminum) that were sourced overseas?


----------



## perrobravo (Dec 15, 2005)

Sram made in America!?! Ha-whatch you been smoking? I'd like to get some...
To do what you want to do-you will be hard pressed to find spokes, cogs, chain, and even bearings(excluding high-end sealed).
Not to mention, a seat, or shifters, or the cables to make evrything run.
Good Luck and see you at the pacific rim bike shop!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Isn't SRAM stuff made here in America? I know they are based here in America.


I looked around, doesn't look good.

I need to do more research though, I appreciate it.

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Unpossible.


Tell me why?

Tires? Tubes? Pads? Cables?

Anything else, I don't mind buying used.

Be a patriot man and help me out.

Tom


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tires, tubes, rims, cables, derailluers, saddles. Pick one. Too many parts are sourced off shore.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> If it can be done it will probably cost three times as much to get it done.


Not a problem.

Money to burn on this one.

Tom


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Industry nine wheels
THOMSON stem and seatpost
Phil Wood BB
Zinn cranks (comes with BB)
Ellsworth or Moots...possibly Titus, etc...or go custom
HBC for chainring and cog (SS)

that's to start with....


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's my all American-made bike, tho not a mtn bike. Its a 1978 Schwinn. Tires, tubes, spokes, rims, hubs, banana seat, etc All made in USA. Its in 99% mint condition, I bought it for my wife a few years ago when someone brought it to the bike shop. I gave the guy $200.
(even the large reflectors say "made in usa")
I agree with everyone on this thread. Nowadays its impossible to build a 100% made in USA bike,
even impossible to build a unicycle unless you fabricate your own rim, tire, spokes and hub.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Tires, tubes, rims, cables, derailluers, saddles. Pick one. Too many parts are sourced off shore.


I can get deraliers, kid. :thumbsup:

No hurry on this build.

**** is out there, I just need to find it.

Find me some tires guys.

Tom


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Go find them yourself since you have it so dialed.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Ellsworth or Moots...possibly Titus, etc...or go custom


Didn't Titus go out of business recently?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Willing to pay 250.00$ for a front derailleur?

Paul Components
Paul Components Derailleur | eBay

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

CHUM said:


> Industry nine wheels
> THOMSON stem and seatpost
> Phil Wood BB
> Zinn cranks (comes with BB)
> ...


Now this is what I'm looking for.:thumbsup:

Thank you, brother,

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> Go find them yourself since you have it so dialed.


But...I don't.

That's why i am asking for help.

Who builds bicycle parts in the good old USA, man?

Help me help my country.

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

jeffgothro said:


> Willing to pay 250.00$ for a front derailleur?
> 
> Paul Components
> Paul Components Derailleur | eBay
> ...


I'm only going to run one wheel up front, I think.

Thank you, though,

Tom


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Bicycles Products and/or Services Made in USA

Didn't see any made in USA chains, among a hundred of other things you will need.
$250 for a front derailleur??...thats cutting into my gas money:cryin:

Industry 9 wheel set $1100? 

good luck tom


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> I looked around, doesn't look good.
> 
> I need to do more research though, I appreciate it.
> 
> Tom


This topic has been discussed several times. Sadly, the threads often don't turn out real well. Some people get wadded up about this subject for some reason. If you search you may be able to find a lot of the information you are looking for.

Putting aside a lot of the stuff about where the raw materials came from, if you really want to attempt to build a bike with as much made in the U.S.A. as possible items, your best bet will probably be a singlespeed.

If you get into drivetrain stuff like cassettes and derailleurs the only way you can get stuff that was made in the U.S. is vintage stuff. It will be hard to find, expensive and not the best stuff.

Contrary to what a lot of people say about aluminum and tubing all coming from overseas, there is a lot of that stuff produced domestically. I deal with this stuff at work on occasion and more of it is produced here than people think. I don't know about butted tubing used in bicycle frames. That may all be sourced from overseas now. I would have to look into it.

I am kind of the same way about bikes. I like to use as much stuff that is domestically made a possible. When I can't find U.S produced stuff, I look to Canada and England. I always factor quality in as well. I won't buy some overpriced crap just because it is made here. I really doubt that you can accomplish this with off the shelf items, but you can get more U.S. made stuff than most people think. Be prepared to spend some serious coin.

Too many custom and small boutique frame builders to list. Nearly all of them will make a rigid fork for you. Talk to some and see what you can find out about the origins of the tubing.

Hubs - Chris King, I-9, Hadley, Phil Wood, White Industries and Paul.

Headsets - King. I do believe that the Cane Creek 110 is made here, but I won't swear to it.

Cranks - The White Industries cranks were made here last time I checked, as were Paul. I think there may be a few others, but I honestly don't know off the top of my head. Race Face used to make a lot of their cranks in Canada, but I don't know anymore after the restructuring. I personally like Middleburn. Made in the U.K. Very nice. The only cranks I know of that offer a lifetime warranty on the arms (on the RS-7 anyway). You can get them in square taper which will allow you to run a Phil Wood bottom bracket that is made in the U.S.

Rims and spokes- ENVE is made in the U.S. Phil Wood makes spokes and nipples. I believe that DT Swiss is making those items here now. You would have to check that, but I have heard it. I have driven past some type of plant in Grand Junction CO.

Chain rings and cogs- Lots of options here for U.S. made stuff.

Seat post and stem- Thompson and ENVE I know for sure. Paul makes seat posts.

Bars- ENVE and there are custom ones out there. I have to believe that the Jones bars are made here. There may be more, I really don't know.

Small bits like clamps and stuff- Places like Purely Custom probably make and anodize everything in house. You would have to ask them to be sure.

Brakes- The only ones I can think of are Paul. I really doubt that you can find cables made here.

Saddle- I use a few Brooks, which are made in England. Other than that mine are WTB which are for sure not made here. I really don't know of any current U.S. made saddles, but they may be out there.

Tires- I don't know of any.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

11 Bravo said:


> This topic has been discussed several times. Sadly, the threads often don't turn out real well. Some people get wadded up about this subject for some reason. If you search you may be able to find a lot of the information you are looking for.
> 
> Putting aside a lot of the stuff about where the raw materials came from, if you really want to attempt to build a bike with as much made in the U.S.A. as possible items, your best bet will probably be a singlespeed.
> 
> ...


Dig it, man.

That's an awesome list, much appreciated.

85.3% is better than nothing, right?

I'm going to get started on this tomorrow, thank you.

Tom


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Seven Cycles | Accessories | Components


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

When you start to put it together, post up some pics.


----------



## perrobravo (Dec 15, 2005)

LIke I said..good luck finding a chain or even the bearings you may need. I seriously doubt you can find the cables and housing you need-good luck!


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Industry Nine wheels use rims made elsewhere so it's not a completely USA made product. Go single speed and use White Industries (made in Petaluma, CA) cranks, hubs, and freewheel. Use V-brakes and levers from Paul Components (Chico, CA). Use Wheelsmith (Milwaukee, WI) spokes and nipples. Stem and seatpost from Thomson (Macon, GA) of course. Oury grips are USA made (Imboden, AR). Chris King headset (Portland, OR).


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting idea. Its made me have a look at my bike which is has a relatively high USA made proportion of stuff on it (unintentionally - its just the way it ended up).

Black Sheep frame, forks, seatpost, stem, bars.
Phil wood BB 
Da Vinci crankset and chainring
Surly singlespeed cog
King bottle cages
Stans Crest rims and stans tubeless sealant (probably made in Asia though)
Cane creek headset

Much of the rest is European:
Formula Brakes (European design but made in Asia I assume?)
DT Swiss hubs and spokes (same as above I assume?)
Brooks seat
Schwalbe tires (?)

I have only one totally Asian part - my Shimano XTR pedals.

Once again I didn't set out to have a high proportion USA bike - I only got stuff I wanted without thinking about where they came from (and I don't even live in America). Still interesting to think where your bike predominantly comes from though.

Definitely post a picture of your finished result!


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep in mind that "made in the USA" is not the same as manufactured in the USA. Often only certain amounts of final assembly are required to be done in the USA to qualify for the label. For instance a company can buy foreign made tubes, make a bike frame, and then say it is "made in the USA". If money is not an issue you can always build your own manufacturing facility and make your own parts.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

ljsmith said:


> Keep in mind that "made in the USA" is not the same as manufactured in the USA. Often only certain amounts of final assembly are required to be done in the USA to qualify for the label. For instance a company can buy foreign made tubes, make a bike frame, and then say it is "made in the USA". If money is not an issue you can always build your own manufacturing facility and make your own parts.


This is about it... when the cheap labor markets run dry, skills will need to be brought back to the fold. A global economy will shrink when cheap labor starts to get harder to find, and shipping costs outweigh the benefits. Then, whenever that is, we will see more manufacturing back, but not before on any great scale, as the power of the black bottom line is just too great. Personally I think it will be wonderful when we see smaller manufacturers catering to what we really want, and enjoying that little bit more business than the current crop of niche builders are getting, so as to be able to bring prices down to slightly more affordable levels. Let's encourage the smaller local guys right now to keep hold of these skills as much as possible. We are definitely going to need them...


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

rockerc said:


> This is about it... when the cheap labor markets run dry, skills will need to be brought back to the fold. A global economy will shrink when cheap labor starts to get harder to find, and shipping costs outweigh the benefits. Then, whenever that is, we will see more manufacturing back, but not before on any great scale, as the power of the black bottom line is just too great. Personally I think it will be wonderful when we see smaller manufacturers catering to what we really want, and enjoying that little bit more business than the current crop of niche builders are getting, so as to be able to bring prices down to slightly more affordable levels. Let's encourage the smaller local guys right now to keep hold of these skills as much as possible. We are definitely going to need them...


Plenty of skilled Labor to be had at far, far cheaper prices than the US, as a matter of fact the US is having trouble filling certain high end jobs such as airospace engineers so they are being imported from overseas, educated here and maybe staying but that knowledge is slowly leaving to help develop their homelands. the Uniteed States has Spoken, MTV is Important doncha know.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Replace the frame, to start....*



THE ARS said:


> That's right.
> 
> I stripped this old Gary Fisher, got some nice looking stuff for my beater.
> 
> ...


Depending on the age of your Fisher, it's likely made overseas.

People have given you a decent list to start. Good luck.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Lets see. The OP has a post count of 17. Clearly has'nt heard of many of the brands named. And just stripped a Fisher. Oh yeah, and thier profile looks like a jr high kid comleted it.

Lets see you build a Seven with all the fixins. :madman:


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Successful troll.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Mostly US made bikes*

Worksman bikes and Wald parts. Real men ride a Worksman kluncker.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

THE ARS said:


> Who builds bicycle parts in the good old USA, man?
> 
> Help me help my country.
> 
> Tom


When you buy from your local LBS you are in fact helping out your country regardless of where the part was manufactured.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Didn't Titus go out of business recently?


they're back:
Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

THE ARS said:


> I'm only going to run one wheel up front, I think.
> 
> Thank you, though,
> 
> Tom


Well, I saw a Pauls rear deraillure a few days ago on the bay (it was gorgeous too, CNC machined), price was upwards of 500.00$.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I spotted THE ARS singing at a 100% AMERICAN concert. Proceeds were used to defeat Arabs and their anti-Christian views. All the rest of you are un-American terrorists with your terrorism supporting mountain terror bicycles. MTB = Mountain Terror Bicycle.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Dion said:


> MTB = Mountain Terror Bicycle.


LOL I almost fell out of my chair when I read this. +infinity.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

THE ARS said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> Money to burn on this one.
> 
> Tom


Unlimited funds?
Make everything yourself. That is the only way it will happen.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

THE ARS said:


> I can get deraliers, kid. :thumbsup:
> 
> No hurry on this build.
> 
> ...


There are solid rubber POS tires made in the USA.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

For Tom and his build, MTB = Money To Burn


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

CHUM said:


> they're back:
> Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12


I do believe Titus is now British (owned and operated by On-one) and at the moment all their frames are produced outside of the US. Kenisis used to make some of their frames, but Kenisis has stopped production for all US manufacturers (super bummer). To my knowledge Titus also no longer produces TI at all, though i could be wrong on this. A few of the Titus guys are still around making their own stuff: HOME.

I am sure shiggy can correct me if i am wrong on any of this.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Guerdonian said:


> I do believe Titus is now British (owned and operated by On-one) and at the moment all their frames are produced outside of the US. Kenisis used to make some of their frames, but Kenisis has stopped production for all US manufacturers (super bummer). To my knowledge Titus also no longer produces TI at all, though i could be wrong on this. A few of the Titus guys are still around making their own stuff: HOME.
> 
> I am sure shiggy can correct me if i am wrong on any of this.


I just recently supported the UK with a 16" Blue 456, waiting to be built. :thumbsup:

Long live the QUEEN!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> Depending on the age of your Fisher, it's likely made overseas.
> 
> People have given you a decent list to start. Good luck.


It's an oldy but a goody man, no Chinese aluminum crap here.

"Designed in California by Gary Fisher.

Made in U.S.A.

True Temper OX3

Ultralite

Heat treated

Cro - Mo tubing"

That what it says anyhow.

Tom


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

THE ARS said:


> ...no Chinese aluminum crap


These USA threads are always submitted, ironically, through Chinese/Taiwanese made computers. :lol:


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

jeffgothro said:


> Well, I saw a Pauls rear deraillure a few days ago on the bay (it was gorgeous too, CNC machined), price was upwards of 500.00$.


Yes please. :yesnod:










Found it online for $210.

Thanks again for your help guys.

Now if Goodyear would make some tires I'd be getting _real_ close.

Tom


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Guerdonian said:


> I do believe Titus is now British (owned and operated by On-one) and at the moment all their frames are produced outside of the US. Kenisis used to make some of their frames, but Kenisis has stopped production for all US manufacturers (super bummer). To my knowledge Titus also no longer produces TI at all, though i could be wrong on this. A few of the Titus guys are still around making their own stuff: HOME.
> 
> I am sure shiggy can correct me if i am wrong on any of this.


We still have aluminum frames (X, FTM, Rockstar) made in Portland by SAPA, and some still to be delivered.

The el Guapo has always been made in Taiwan by Kenisis.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Dion said:


> These USA threads are always submitted, ironically, through Chinese/Taiwanese made computers. :lol:


We can only be as patriotic as they let us, Dion.

Tom


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

THE ARS said:


> It's an oldy but a goody man, no Chinese aluminum crap here.
> 
> "Designed in California by Gary Fisher.
> 
> ...


*Made in U.S.A.

True Temper OX3
*
...I would consider or define that as an american made frame, even if welded overseas.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think there are any tire tubes that's made in USA...


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

shiggy said:


> We still have aluminum frames (X, FTM, Rockstar) made in Portland by SAPA, and some still to be delivered.
> 
> The el Guapo has always been made in Taiwan by Kenisis.


Dang it, i meant SAPA, not Kenisis, whoooops. Got them flipped. Knew you were in the know.

Any word on another US Frame aluminum manufacturer, now that SAPA is bowing out? or are we just screwed for now?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

fatcat said:


> Here's my all American-made bike, tho not a mtn bike. Its a 1978 Schwinn. Tires, tubes, spokes, rims, hubs, banana seat, etc All made in USA...


Schwinn spokes back then were West German made, Union brand. I am pretty sure the pedals were West German Union brand too. These days the DT spokes I buy say "Made in USA" on the box.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Guerdonian said:


> Dang it, i meant SAPA, not Kenisis, whoooops. Got them flipped. Knew you were in the know.
> 
> Any word on another US Frame aluminum manufacturer, now that SAPA is bowing out? or are we just screwed for now?


There are several USA options and we are still in discussions.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

lifanus said:


> I don't think there are any tire tubes that's made in USA...


Go tubeless. Stan's Notubes is made in the USA.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> G tubeless. Stan's Notubes is made in the USA.


Tires?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well it looks like Stan's has tires as well. Not sure where they are made.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Not sure where they are made.


Not here.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Go tubeless. Stan's Notubes is made in the USA.


i can't find any info on their tires, but Stan's says their hubs are made in Taiwan. I highly doubt that, knowing this, they would bother to make tires in the US.

Messageboard.NoTubes.com • View topic - ZTR hubs

how about... Ventana Mountain Bikes USA


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

As for all this patriotic, wave the red-white-and blue smeg... please consider that many foreign bike companies/products/etc. are invested in heavily by "American" investors. Americans (both northern and southern... I bet you forgot about our "brown and red" Americans to the south?) are major shareholders. It would be un-Tea Party like to not support this, no?


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

While your at it. Run out and join a union. See how far that gets you.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

dirt farmer said:


> As for all this patriotic, wave the red-white-and blue smeg... please consider that many foreign bike companies/products/etc. are invested in heavily by "American" investors. Americans (both northern and southern... I bet you forgot about our "brown and red" Americans to the south?) are major shareholders. It would be un-Tea Party like to not support this, no?


This is so true. As somebody who formerly worked extensively with the Chinese, Taiwanese, British, Mexican, and many other countries in electronics, I learn that it's all very muddled in terms of investors.

Now, as somebody who works in the financial industry, a lot of my clients here in the Silicon Valley work for electronic companies, most of them American. So, by purchasing these electronics, aren't I, in fact, supporting American workers? What about the local economy that benefits from selling you that Specialized/Trek/Giant/Cannondale and all the workers that work for that LBS, the delivery men and women that ship it, the distributors that sell parts for these builds, sales reps, down to the girls who model at expos... and the list goes on - all American workers, benefiting from foreign made product. American workers, all going home with a pay check to support their families and lifestyle... to me, that is what is most important: the bottom line.

Do what you want with your money, but by proclaiming you want to purchase an "ALL 'MERCIAN" bike is more idealistic that patriotic. I love American companies, but buy from them because you love their product, not as a way to slap the face of foreign made product. Many hardworking Americans rely on those foreign products as a source of their income, all the way down to the retail level.

I just bought an On-One frame from a US distributor. Off the bat, I can think of the employees at the distributor, the shipping company, the cardboard box distributor, the website hosting company, the waste management company that receives my cardboard box, the recycling company, the paper company, etc. - all who have benefited from my purchase, most if not all - American. I'm sure there's a handful of Americans included in that list that I didn't think of.

If somebody believes that's not supporting American workers, then there's something very twisted about their perception.


----------



## Sleetdawg (Mar 13, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Unpossible.


The truth hurts


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

THE ARS said:


> But...I don't. That's why i am asking for help. Who builds bicycle parts in the good old USA, man? Help me help my country.
> Tom


Why don't you list the remaining parts you need? That way we can tell you how futile your pursuit is in detail.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Dion said:


> If somebody believes that's not supporting American workers, then there's something very twisted about their perception.


Okay, I'm twisted then. Sure in any economic transaction made in the USA there will be Americans who get a piece of it. Even if you ordered directly from China. But the bottom line is that we have let greedy mofos gut the American middle class. Go to Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, etc. and talk to some people there about it. Heck, go talk to the people in Silicon Valley who used to actually build real goods instead of just moving bytes around. Not everyone can be a computer programmer.

If you had bought an American frame instead of a British frame made in Taiwan, you could have added welders, machinists, etc to the Americans that you supported with your purchase. And that is the bottom line.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Thor29 said:


> Okay, I'm twisted then. Sure in any economic transaction made in the USA there will be Americans who get a piece of it. Even if you ordered directly from China. But the bottom line is that we have let greedy mofos gut the American middle class. Go to Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, etc. and talk to some people there about it. Heck, go talk to the people in Silicon Valley who used to actually build real goods instead of just moving bytes around. Not everyone can be a computer programmer.
> 
> If you had bought an American frame instead of a British frame made in Taiwan, you could have added welders, machinists, etc to the Americans that you supported with your purchase. And that is the bottom line.


I totally agree with you. However, some don't consider that purchasing one of the big 4 from an LBS does help the local economy in a big way.

My wife and I drive Ford. I love Ford, as a company, and as one of the USA based car manufactures that didn't ask for bailout money. Unfortunately, how much of my Ford is American? At least the sales guy got a commission to support his family and purchase a few things to keep this economy going - and to me, that good.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll ask one last time, what parts have you not accounted for?


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Caffeine Powered said:


> I'll ask one last time, what parts have you not accounted for?


Sorry, brother, I didn't see that question.

When I look at this thread it seems to be out of order?

Anyway, tubes, I'm hopeful.

Tires? I am not buying 30 old year tires. That's dead.

Cables I have found, cheasy **** though, probably not.

Chain? Haven't looked yet.

Fasteners, I am, again, hopeful.

What do you have for me son?

Man, in 1981 I had the baddest bike in town.

I still live in the same neighborhood.

Gotta be nice, man.

I have a reputation.

Tom


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> Go find them yourself since you have it so dialed.


yup...


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

THE ARS said:


> Sorry, brother, I didn't see that question.
> Anyway, tubes, I'm hopeful.
> 
> Tires? I am not buying 30 old year tires. That's dead.
> ...


Tires-everything is made overseas. Europe or Asia are your options.

Cables- same thing.

Chains- ditto

Fastener- here there's hope. But you'll pay through the nose. There's metric options at your local hardware store for rated and stainless (Ace Hardware in my area) as well as Fastenal. You'll also have aluminum and titanium options but it will take a bit more effort. I'm not sure where they source them but I get my titanium fasteners for my motorcycle through Yoyodyne. They have Ti and Al available.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well you can get rims US made now thanks to Velocity (Aussie company though)

So you can *almost *make a US made single speed

BTW-your OX3 Fisher was made in Wisconsin at the Trek factory.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Well you can get rims US made now thanks to Velocity (Aussie company though)
> 
> So you can *almost *make a US made single speed
> 
> BTW-your OX3 Fisher was made in Wisconsin at the Trek factory.


Wisconsin, is that in the US?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Wisconsin, is that in the US?


Barely

Sent from my Mac Mini 19.7 miles from the front door of Trek World Headquarters.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching with interest.

It's hard even to make a 100% Italian bike... and they make a TON of components.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

wintersolstice said:


> Watching with interest.
> 
> It's hard even to make a 100% Italian bike... and they make a TON of components.


A lot of "Italian" parts are made in Asia these days too


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

mtnbiker72 said:


> A lot of "Italian" parts are made in Asia these days too


My point exactly.
I sympathize with the thread, but I personally don't care where something is made, as long as it's made great. 
It does make an interesting mental exercise though!


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Yoyodyne.


"It's Bigboote"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

CHUM said:


> Industry nine wheels
> THOMSON stem and seatpost
> Phil Wood BB
> Zinn cranks (comes with BB)
> ...


Also Chris King is USA made, right?

Titus is returning to US made, I think.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Also Chris King is USA made, right?


Yes - right here in Oregon.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

If you can find one, a US made chain once existed....

BikePro.com / Buyer's Guide / Archival Review of Viking Ti Chain - Bicycle Parts at discount prices / the Buyer's Guide / Bicycle Parts at their finest! / Professional Bicycle Source / Bike Pro

ed; Also forgot the old ACME Roller bearing BMX chain (funny, because I still have one). Super wide and heavy...


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

MartinS said:


> If you can find one, a US made chain once existed....
> 
> BikePro.com / Buyer's Guide / Archival Review of Viking Ti Chain - Bicycle Parts at discount prices / the Buyer's Guide / Bicycle Parts at their finest! / Professional Bicycle Source / Bike Pro
> 
> ed; Also forgot the old ACME Roller bearing BMX chain (funny, because I still have one). Super wide and heavy...


I'm hoping these are made in the US? Still waiting on an email.

Kwegco BMX Chains - MK918N Solid Pin, MK918N Solid Pin Jump Bikes, MK747 Hollow Pin, MK747 Solid Pin, MK926N Hollow Pin, Titanium Chains

Supposed to last twice as long as your average chain.

For only $189.

Can't beat that.

Tom

EDIT: C-4 Components makes stuff here.

C-4 Bicycle Components


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Cook Brothers is still kicking.
Центр обновления браузера

This was _nice_ stuff when I raced.

Lots to think about before you do your next all black dime a dozen XTR build, no?

I hope so.

Tom


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Also Chris King is USA made, right?
> 
> Titus is returning to US made, I think.


I used to work right across the street from CK, in Portland, where they're currently located. Literally 30 yards away. I was there when they moved in.

While kind of exciting, I still doubt I'll ever buy their products. Meh. It's all in the name.


----------



## BikeMendo (Feb 12, 2007)

Check out bythehive.com for excellent cranks and hubs!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

S&M bikes motto is "Made in America God-Damnit!" You should probably get a sticker on your bike that says that once you pull this off


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> Yes please. :yesnod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait till you mount that beauty up and shift with it. It will make you want to go back to a derailleur made somewhere else. I had a Paul's Derail back when they were being made new--they shift mediocre at best. I got rid of mine quick


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Nevride,I went to bikepro.com and thought they were a real store.

Broke my heart when I called them.

SS it is.

Fasteners, here.

Products - bluesix

Tom

EDIT: I can get custom titanium stuff made for you, if you want to pay.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> S&M bikes motto is "Made in America God-Damnit!" You should probably get a sticker on your bike that says that once you pull this off


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Also Chris King is USA made, right?
> 
> Titus is returning to US made, I think.


+ Cane Creek.

OP, 
Interesting project. Subscribed. 
I want my next MTB to be made in the USA as well.
Here are a ton of Paul's Parts: Paul Component Engineering

And, here is my current "Made in The USA" Fish...


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Those Wegco, chains are made in Taiwan. 

Dude's getting 50 cent an hour labor and charging $189 for a chain.ut:

I'll keep looking.

Anyway, my 100% Chinese bike is looking pretty good now, it's got some nice stuff on it if you take a second glance.

2nd Gen?

:thumbsup:

We'll bring it back.


Tom


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

made in America? thats easy, start your own factory and make it yourself on US soil

of course I'm joking, no1 would ever go that far.

Godspeed on your project!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> made in America? thats easy, start your own factory and make it yourself on US soil
> 
> of course I'm joking, no1 would ever go that far.
> 
> Godspeed on your project!


Thanks, man.

How's the Jeepster coming along?

Tom


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

THE ARS said:


> Dude's getting 50 cent an hour labor and charging $189 for a chain.ut:
> 
> \


Workers make more than $0.50 an hour in Taiwan. Average minimum wage (basic wage per Labor Standards Law) as of 2011 was around $600/month USD. Probably a little higher now. That's around $3-4/hour (depending on 5 or 6 days a week working), and given the lower cost of living (except in Taipei), that's actually not too bad.

You are also not taking into account the cost of materials. Titanium is freaking expensive as a bulk alloy. Or how long it takes to make a Ti chain. It's not actually that ridiculous of a price. I've seen them around $300 for a 10 speed chain.

Hopefully your lack of knowledge on the cost of international labor and goods is not what's driving your desire for an American-made bike. :skep:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

THE ARS said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> How's the Jeepster coming along?
> 
> Tom


Jeepster? those are hard to come by nowdays, be nice if I can get my hands on one!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

THE ARS said:


> Yes please. :yesnod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My Word! If the 'beauty' of this one item is anything to go by, I can't wait to see the finished product. This is gonna be one ugly motherf***ing bike!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

OP - How's this dream coming? Got any mid-build pics?


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

huffster said:


> OP - How's this dream coming? Got any mid-build pics?


"The American Dream".

I like that Huffster. i was a big David Reid fan back in the day.

No pics yet, man, but I think I have the right idea now.

Just gotta find some hen's teeth.

Tom


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I think this is one of the better projects I've seen on here in a long time.....If you pull it off you'll have a truly one of a kind bike. Pretty cool in my opinion and I hope the forum members continue to support you. Best of luck with your build!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

What are you still searching for? Other than hen's teeth?


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Sexiest set of cogs I've ever seen.

:thumbsup:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder why everything has to be american? I have about the same philisophy but instead of demanding everything be american I just demand everything be the best you can buy on the planet, its much easier. Oh yeah and as little as possible can be made in china or taiwan since I don't like them :nono: as long as no important parts or anything that adds character to the bike is made in china or taiwan its good.

Frames/fork - Canada/US/Germany
Rims - France/Switzerland
Spokes/nipples - Switzerland
Derrailleur and shifters - Japan
Hubs - US/Swiss
Brakes - Italy/England
Post/Stem - US
Handlebar - US/wherever except china/taiwan
Saddle - Italy/England
BB/cranks - Japan/US/England, there is much to choose from here
Tires/tubes - Das Vaterland
Cables/grips - ??
Chain - Japan?

Its quite easy to eliminate Chinese and Taiwanese products to a large extent, and thats what really counts IMO.


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

THE ARS said:


> Yes please. :yesnod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh that is a cool lookin component! It is more 90's than Tommy Hilfiger!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

huffster said:


> What are you still searching for? Other than hen's teeth?


Other than the cassette I'd like to find a White LMRD complete.

This stuff is just not out there that I can find.

Is The American Dream just an illusion?

Let us hope not.

I need to ride this thing, I'm going to put it together with the sh*t I have lying around, see what I want for bars and a stem, I obviously need to lower my standards a bit if I want this thing on the road.

Grk224, check this.

Bontrager Privateer - Barely Used

Look nasty with some rasta.:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

I do not understand why this thread is so hard to acess (keep getting 404 errors) but wheelsmith spokes and nipples are made in the USA.


----------



## Merf (Jul 26, 2012)

I love this post... Buy American whenever possible. Our choices are becoming rather limited!


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

if you are looking for a US saddle you can get a selle anatomica...made in wisconsin


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Any updates? I bought a chinese carbon seatpost and it filled me with shame. So now I'm replacing as much of the parts with American made things as I can. I really notice the difference in the quality of parts so far, but some of that may just be in the cost.

Also if you need any racks, I recommend Old Man Mountain.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

THE ARS said:


> I looked around, doesn't look good.
> 
> I need to do more research though, I appreciate it.
> 
> Tom


You wasted your time in looking around.

Its not possible.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Rome, The Pyramids, The Great Wall of China, the OPs bike - things that were not built in a day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Frame - Totally, maybe built in USA??? Custom built. But where would the steel/alum/titanium come from, or the rod, welder, gloves, mask. Dilemma.

Expand to components


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

matt4x4 said:


> Frame - Totally, maybe built in USA??? Custom built. But where would the steel/alum/titanium come from, or the rod, welder, gloves, mask. Dilemma.
> 
> Expand to components


sorry, I had a mod move my necro post. this thread is ancient and OP had not logged into this site for almost 4 years.


----------

